# Beretta Model 84



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Also called the Beretta Cheetah, The Model 84 looks very similar to the Beretta 92FS but is smaller in size and chambered in .380 or 9mm Kurtz. It departs from the 92 FS design by having a frame mounted decocker/safety. It also does away with the locked breech design, yet retains the double stack magazine and the outward appearance (albeit smaller in size) of the 92 FS.

I've read a ton of reviews on this model, I've yet to read a bad one, I'm sure they are out there.

Anyway long story short I'm considering getting a Model 84.

http://www.berettausa.com/assets/item/gunlarge/J84F2002.jpg

The other thing I've noticed is that these pistols seem to sell out fairly quickly.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Although I may have had some reservations about when the military went from the 1911 to a 9mm, I have no problems what so ever with the pistol itself nor the manufacturer. As a matter of fact I own 2 Berettas and have found them to be excellent firearms. As for the model 84, I had the opportunity to purchase one several years ago and made the mistake of going home to "think about it". When I went back the next day it was already sold, and I haven't found one at the local gun stores since or when they are available my finances at that time prevented me from buying one. Were I you I would buy it as quick as possible, and if you do I want you to know just how jealous of you I will be.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No one can argue Beretta makes a fine fire arm


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I missed out on buying one a couple of years ago for the very same reason, I felt I needed to think on it. I rationalized that it would still be there when I made up my mind. Was I ever wrong, he sold it shortly after I left. I had my chance and blew it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've never shot one, but handled, broken down and sold them. Like just about any gun Beretta makes it's a high quality pistol imo. I almost bought one myself, but my overwhelming analism about it not being a 9mm and need for commonality stopped me. I still need a compact 92FS really and will fill my need there though. :mrgreen:













:stackgreenboxes:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I can certainly see the merits of a compact 9mm, every once in a while I get a case of the wants. It has nothing to do with being prepared or having the best caliber for self defense. Or any of the classic reasons for owning a firearm. I just want to own one. Which is the case with my wanting a Beretta 84. 

Last time I came down with a case of the wants I bought a mint condition Marlin camp 45. Talk about something that has almost zero prepping uses. The Camp 45 is a close second to that gun. I lump the Beretta 84 into the same category as the Marlin. Is it a first line got to type gun? hardly! Do I want one? Oh yeah!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with buying something to make yourself happy because you simply want it. As long as you can afford too, it's good therapy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Well I can certainly see the merits of a compact 9mm, every once in a while I get a case of the wants. It has nothing to do with being prepared or having the best caliber for self defense. Or any of the classic reasons for owning a firearm. I just want to own one. Which is the case with my wanting a Beretta 84.
> 
> Last time I came down with a case of the wants I bought a mint condition Marlin camp 45. Talk about something that has almost zero prepping uses. The Camp 45 is a close second to that gun. I lump the Beretta 84 into the same category as the Marlin. Is it a first line got to type gun? hardly! Do I want one? Oh yeah!


 The need list was filled long ago. Now the only justification for buying any firearm is I wanted it. Every time I think I am done another I want comes along.
Nothing wrong with buying an I want long as the bills are paid.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty,
Agree!
The bills get paid and all that wonderful body and soul stuff occurs before the lets buy the fun stuff does


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

One's only concern would be that the 380 is a specialty round in that it's only loaded by the major US0fA manufacturers once a year not year round like 9mm. Like all beretta's it's open top slide makes extraction/ejection issues almost non existent


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to agree about the reliability of Beretta. In 16+ years of firing the military version M9...several tours in combat, and thousands of rounds fired from 20-30 different M9's...I had very few failures/stoppages. In fact only 1 sticks out in my mind and that was due to it being a broken before I took it range gun. Hard to argue that level of reliability. Personally, I just can't get past the looks of Berettas. They're always so ugly.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I own a Beretta 8000 Cougar (9MM), and a 8040 (.40 cal). Both are fine pistols, although I did initially have some jamming problems because of the rotating barrel, but I started using gun grease instead of oil on the barrel part and it took care of it. 

I too had a chance to buy a model 84 several years ago, and like others, took a few days to think about it and it was gone when I went back, and I haven't seen one since. Although I normally wouldn't consider using a .380 as my primary self defense round, because of it's smaller size it would be a great backup or one that you can just slip in your pocket or conceal easier when just wearing a t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had a ppks 380 and 22 for a long time. I've had opportunities to buy an 84 but have passed finding a good ppks more than capable and easy on my ankle. They do make an '87 in 22LR and it's a robust 22 that is a nice open carry out door piece if you aren't carrying for defense against anything that doesn't slither


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a Walther many many years ago and as I recall I liked it and that like was later the basis for my giving the Bersa Thunderer a try. Both the Walther and Bersa are a very nice size for a concealed carry pistol. 

The Cheetah while not overly small it is still vey compact. It seems to me to be about the right size for the .380 cartridge. I could be wrong yet it's not too big nor too small. It may not be for deep concealment or an ankle holster yet it something that would comfortably slip into a coat pocket and not be noticeable. 

The only two things I can see that might be a deal breaker is that it has a magazine safety and the grip panels are plastic. I can live with a magazine safety and I'm pretty sure I can turn up a set of wood grip panels for it.


----------

